# PLEASE HELP!!!  We need a cool graphic for our ad on Free-DC



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

We're going to have an ad on Free-DC for the next year and we need a nice graphic.  For those of you who are not into either folding or crunching - you will burn in hell for all eternity.  That aside, many of you know that Free-DC is a site that keeps track of the mind numbing amount of member stats generated by World Community Grid and Folding@Home.  Phil, the guy who runs the site does this out the goodness of his heart and, more importantly, out of his own pocket.  Buying a graphic to be displayed on his site is our way of both saying thanks and promoting TPU.

The graphic needs to be 180x180 pixels.  There is zero flexibility regarding the width but the height can be a little more if you need the space for your creative vision.  Of course it can also be a little less as to both if that works out better.

It needs to identify TPU and incorporate the name and logo.  I'd like for my username to be in there someplace too, but if people think that's narcissistic, I can live without it.  I paid for the ad so I figured it wasn't unreasonable to expect that a bone be thrown in my general direction, but again, I'll go with whatever the consensus opinion here is.

In my opinion it should also indicate that the purpose of the ad is to show TPU's support of Free-DC, but I do understand that words can sometimes get in the way, so that will also be your call.

Originally I had intended to do a poll to see which of the submissions should be chosen (using the plural form for "submissions" indicates my hope that at least a few people will try their hand at this).  But it will be quicker if we let W1zzard decide and since it will be representing his site, I think it's his right in any event.

Here is my feeble attempt.  After you're finished laughing and get a clean pair of underwear, please realize that it is just the best that I was able to come up with as someone with the artistic sense of a garden slug.







Thanks in advance to everyone who is willing to spend some of their spare time working on this.  If you submit something and it is not chosen, rest assured that your effort will be noticed and appreciated.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

My attempt 1:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

that's was quick. Looks pretty good too!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2010)

try a light grey 1 px outline around the supported by

also reduce the height to get rid of the empty space

check how reversed order of tpu and twilyth looks, could possible get a tiny www.techpowerup.com in there below the logo with adjusted letter spacing to match the logo


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> try a light grey 1 px outline around the supported by
> 
> also reduce the height to get rid of the empty space



Fair enough.  I plan to.  Also, font you used for the TPU logo?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> font you used for the TPU logo



i'll send you a pm to the vector version


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i'll send you a pm to the vector version



Thanks alot, in the mean time:











I'm not sure if I like the name before or after TPU.  






EDIT:  Yeah so the TPU logo font is a $20 font, so I'm going to find a similar one for the name, or go all cursive on it so I don't need to have the same font!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> try a light grey 1 px outline around the supported by
> 
> also reduce the height to get rid of the empty space
> 
> check how reversed order of tpu and twilyth looks, could possible get a tiny www.techpowerup.com in there below the logo with adjusted letter spacing to match the logo



Maybe this goes without saying, but when we're ready, I'll ask phil if the can anchor the TPU url to the graphic.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Maybe this goes without saying, but when we're ready, I'll ask phil if the can anchor the TPU url to the graphic.



W1z wants me to put it on the bottom of the TPU logo, like www.techpowerup.com.  I can do this.  But for now, look at this:






Like the font?

Also, the URL makes it too congested methinks:






And finally my pick:


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> W1z wants me to put it on the bottom of the TPU logo, like www.techpowerup.com.  I can do this.  But for now, look at this:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38649&stc=1&d=1288121936
> 
> ...



I feel the font on that first one is a little too much, a simpler font will make it easier to read. The overall design looks excellent though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I feel the font on that first one is a little too much, a simpler font will make it easier to read. The overall design looks excellent though.



The overall design is logical!  Logo A + text + Logo B + text.  

Also, yeah it looks a little too fancy.  No underswipe line would look better.  Also, I don't think twilyth's name looks all that great (EDIT:  no offense).


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> W1z wants me to put it on the bottom of the TPU logo, like www.techpowerup.com.  I can do this.  But for now, look at this:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38649&stc=1&d=1288121936
> 
> ...


It doesn't look right having my user id in there.  I think we're going to have to lose that.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> It doesn't look right having my user id in there.  I think we're going to have to lose that.



True. How much did the add cost? I'm sure some of us here that crunch/fold would be haappy to donate some for the ad.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> It doesn't look right having my user id in there.  I think we're going to have to lose that.



I mean, you're cool and all, so I guess you deserve at least 8 pt font 






PS:  Don't think this one is the winner.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And finally my pick:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38651&stc=1&d=1288122672



Love this one, my favorite so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I got mixed feelings about the last one.  The one without the user name looks the best, but it's got no username


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got mixed feelings about the last one.  The one without the user name looks the best, but it's got no username



Last one, class time!






I'll be back to check up later.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That last one is also good....twylith, since you're the one paying for it, I think you should decide if your name goes in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I personally think you nailed it with this one


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That's my thought as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Best looking one and it's got everything in it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Last one, class time!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38654&stc=1&d=1288123992
> 
> I'll be back to check up later.



I agree. this one is good


----------



## KieX (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 Great work there PVT


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, we will have to see what W1z and twilyth think.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> True. How much did the add cost? I'm sure some of us here that crunch/fold would be haappy to donate some for the ad.



This was something I was going to do anyway but I figured there's no reason we shouldn't get some publicity out of it.  I do appreciate the offer though.



[Ion] said:


> That last one is also good....twylith, since you're the one paying for it, I think you should decide if your name goes in



Yeah, I'm starting to really dislike that.  It just looks odd - plus it's starting to make me uncomfortable.  I think I'm starting to understand what it feels like to have multiple personality disorder.  

Oh bullshit.  You're as clueless as ever.

Look bitch, if I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Thanks alot guys, we will have to see what W1z and twilyth think.


Looks great!  And again, THANK YOU!

Please take out the user name.  I definitely don't like it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2010)

twilyth said:


> This was something I was going to do anyway but I figured there's no reason we shouldn't get some publicity out of it.  I do appreciate the offer though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already posted:







EDIT:  Get it ok'd with w1z!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2010)

This is just to let y'all  know that our graphic went "live" today and honey, you look faaaaabulous!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Where can I see it?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks nice  Well done, Twilyth and PVT 

CP, just open up any page on FreeDC and it will be in the left hand side of the page. If you click the graphic it links to our WCG Forum too, nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm looking at WCG the site   Looks great!    Awesome job fellas!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

Link?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Link?!?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Looks awesome!



Sure does!  It's amazing!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to see my work up.  If there are any issues, feel free to ask me to fix.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it looks better without the name in it too. What about other TPU members chipping in for the ad? Twlyth, what do you think? Are other members interested in donating for the ad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe I've already stated this, but I'm willing to chip in.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2010)

It looks really good PVTCaboose1337!  Thanks twilyth!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I think it looks better without the name in it too. What about other TPU members chipping in for the ad? Twlyth, what do you think? Are other members interested in donating for the ad?





Chicken Patty said:


> I believe I've already stated this, but I'm willing to chip in.



I appreciate the offer, but it's already done and considering the fact that the ad will be up for an entire year, I thought the rate we agreed to (me and Phil - owner of free-dc) was more than fair.  I don't know how he would feel about my discussing his rates in public so I won't give specifics unless he says it's ok.  

But if people would like to have a second ad, I'm sure that could be arranged.  One idea might be an ad that recognizes individual team members - maybe for certain notable milestones for example.  It probably couldn't be updated more than once per month, but I can talk to Phil about it if there is some interest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I appreciate the offer, but it's already done and considering the fact that the ad will be up for an entire year, I thought the rate we agreed to (me and Phil - owner of free-dc) was more than fair.  I don't know how he would feel about my discussing his rates in public so I won't give specifics unless he says it's ok.
> 
> But if people would like to have a second ad, I'm sure that could be arranged.  One idea might be an ad that recognizes individual team members - maybe for certain notable milestones for example.  It probably couldn't be updated more than once per month, but I can talk to Phil about it if there is some interest.



Sounds like an idea!  That would be nice, would you PM me the rates if it's not too much to ask just to have a ballpark idea?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> sounds like an idea!  That would be nice, would you pm me the rates if it's not too much to ask just to have a ballpark idea?



ygpm


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

That looks really nice, thanks twilyth!


----------

